# Vertical lines on screen



## Ronin01 (Apr 21, 2006)

This happened about 15 minutes ago.

Finished playing Battlefield 2 online, logged off and got back into my desktop but I periodically get these vertical lines (about an inch thick running the full height of the screen) it's even doing it now as I type this.
I have a feeling that my graphics is to blame (it's getting on a bit) but I'm not sure.

The pc is only 3 months old so I can't see it being that, the graphics card is about 1.5 - 2 years old which I took from my old pc and put into this new one.

I've rebooted a few times but I'm still getting this happening. So any ideas? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Here's my specs:

P4 3.2 
1024 gigs of ram
250 gb hdd
Power color ati 9800 xt graphics card


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

The first thing that comes to mind is heat. The card may be overheating while playing. Does it happen any other time? Is the card getting good airflow?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like memory on the graphics card. I'd turn it off for a while and let everything cool down. Fire it back up and see if it's still there.


----------



## Ronin01 (Apr 21, 2006)

Okay, the pc was turned off for about 2 hours and I'm still getting the problem.
It happened straight from startup and I've also loaded up a game to see what happens and it's still persisting. 
Strange thing is that I can still hear the fan on the card so it appears that it's on it's last legs. Time for a new card I think.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're using a CRT, it's pretty much got to be the card. An LCD display "could" also be the issue, so if you have one of those, test it on another system.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

If you want to sell it cheap let me know but I think your game is restting the refresh rate and it isn't getting set back.

Try resetting the refresh rate, and/or the filtering in the catalyst control centre.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I knew it was an ATI card before I even saw your post -- just needed the title.

It's on it's death throws, bucky -- start looking for a replacement.

There have been a handful of threads in this forum for the exact same issue -- and I was one of them.

It may go away temporarily -- but it will be back and getting worse.

If your card is still under warranty (typically about 3 years), start the RMA process now.

Here you go --

http://forums.techguy.org:80/hardware/449981-video-card-woes.html?highlight=display+corruption

http://forums.techguy.org:80/hardware/451569-attention-radeon-9800-pro-users.html


----------

